# Re-roofing over tapered saddles/crickets ?



## AP. (Sep 4, 2014)

*Hello All,*

Just took a look at an EPDM roof with several saddles/crickets along the walls and near the drains. We're going to propose a TPO layover/re-roof with a .5" board.

My question is, if you're re-roofing over tapered saddles, how do you go about installing the new .5" board? Would you just cut the new board in triangles and install it that way? Slit the board so it folds/angles?

I'm sure some of you guys have run into this, any ideas or advice?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Unless they are steep crickets and saddles you don't need to do anything just screw it down like you normally would. A relief cut in the coverboard on the back side would help. 

Mechanically attaching or fully adhering? If fully adhering and looks are a concern a few more screws around the valleys will help. 

Sounds like a lot of over thinking or I missed something. I mean if you were to tear off the roof and install new tapered crickets and saddles how would you install a coverboard over that? Basically the same thing right?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Unless your .5" board is secure rock or dens deck, cutting at the ridges and valleys is likely un-necessary. Screwing in any valleys will keep the coverboard flat to the existing roof surface.

Don't forget to slice the existing membrane before installing new roof system.


----------

